
Ask HN: Apache Ignite vs. Apache Spark? - lichtenberger
Hi all,<p>I know Apache Ignite quiet a bit, at least worked with the data grid API. I&#x27;m currently thinking about how to best distribute a temporal open source storage system, that is maybe in the first step simply replicate the data through a single master, which may distribute writes both asynchronous and synchronous to its followers&#x2F;slaves. I want to preserve ACID transactional semantics through some kind of consensus protocol and the single master. I don&#x27;t think that a two phase protocol is the best, though.<p>But I&#x27;m tempted to use Apache Ignite for distributing a transaction log from a single master, though I haven&#x27;t used Apache Spark (which I probably can use afterwards for the query part!?). Or maybe I should use another system like Zookeeper!?<p>Any kind of recommendations would be great -- oh and the system I&#x27;m developing is mostly written in Java (and lately some Kotlin) :-)<p>Kind regards
Johannes
======
diehunde
Take a look at this:

[https://delta.io/](https://delta.io/)

